# Browning BuckMark Pro Target Grips



## tex45acp

A belated Merry Christmas to you and yours. Santa Dad struck again and gave #1 Son a Browning BuckMark Pro Target for his main present. He loves everything about the gun.......except for the plastic grips. He would like to find a nice set of checkered wood grips to replace them with. Anyone know who might make such grips?? Thanks in advance!!

tex45acp

Here is the gun:


----------



## JeffWard

Mine has the Buck Mark URX grips... Love 'em.










Tactical Solutions www.TacticalSol.com has lots of options.
Jeff


----------



## Spyvie

I've never ordered from these guys, but I've heard good things about them on other forums. The pics and prices look pretty good.

http://www.kelleyarms.com/browning.htm


----------



## JeffWard

My next mod...


----------



## Spyvie

I kinda like those TacSol aluminum grips, they're a little pricey though.

This picture seriously floats my boat, as soon as I saw it I knew I badly needed some upgrades on my Buckmark. I plan on getting a fluted matte black 7.5" barrel very soon.









http://lundestudio.com


----------

